# New puppy pix - Fisher x Allie



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I finally got all my pictures downloaded from the past 2 weeks. Lots of new puppy pictures from weeks 3 & 4 of Fisher x Allie. They start on this page:
http://community.webshots.com/album/571212954uGZxKP?start=24

I still do not have a favorite! I like all of the boys. I am out of town from the week they are 6 wks old so I figure when I get back I can make a decision. I have decided on a name (well, pretty sure at least): Morninglo Wing-T Rubber Soul aka "Fender".

We still have one boy left and are looking for a performance home. Please spread the word around! Here is the pedigree (this is one of the boys from the first litter):
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=268014


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh they are all so sweet looking. Good luck in finding a home for the little boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh those puppies are so adorable!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what an awesome pedigree, and gorgeous puppies.
Maybe you should keep the one boy left. And send me Fisher.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ Haha!

They are beautiful. What cute faces!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> what an awesome pedigree, and gorgeous puppies.
> Maybe you should keep the one boy left. And send me Fisher.


Nice try McFly! ;-)

Okay, more puppy pix. WE GET TO GO OUTSIDE NOW - FUN!
http://community.webshots.com/album/571212954uGZxKP?start=36

And a video shot by a drunken sailor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvW-wCK-lsY


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

At the end of the video, you can see one of the pups just melting for the dog-voice. . .it is so adorable.


----------

